# please help me identify these horrifying blobs that came out of my drink *with pics*



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Can anyone identify these horrible things I found floating in my almond milk? I opened it a few weeks ago and used it for something, then I used it to make hot chocolate last night. I went to make hot chocolate again today, and when I poured the milk into my glass one of these terrifying blobs came out. I cut open the container and I found another one too.

WHAT IN THE NAME OF GOD ARE THESE THINGS. They're so...symmetrical. That's what's freaking me out. If it was just some formless mold blobs, I'd say "ew" and get on with my day. But these...these look like alien embryos or something. And they're FLESHY. And I DRANK this almond milk last night.









Please tell me I'm not going to die.


----------



## milagras (Aug 30, 2004)

I wish I could help you. I've found strange blobs in rice milk, but not quite like your pictures. Hopefully it's just what ever vitamins and/or minerals are added to this product. Wish I could offer more support...

Really, I'm just adding to your "Ew."


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

oh that's disgusting!! sorry no clue


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Just looks like mold to me.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

whatever they are, they're gross. Ew, indeed.


----------



## Mrshawwk (Apr 5, 2006)

I knew it! Aliens are trying to take over the world through milk-in-a-box! They goofed and forgot to fertilize the eggs in your carton and now they are mutating into horrid little almond bugs. You must squish them before the aliens realize what they've done and come back!


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrshawwk* 
I knew it! Aliens are trying to take over the world through milk-in-a-box! They goofed and forgot to fertilize the eggs in your carton and now they are mutating into horrid little almond bugs. You must squish them before the aliens realize what they've done and come back!










LOL! Seriously! Well I do have a sore throat today....maybe that's where the aliens implanted their larvae.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

They look like mushrooms. So maybe a fungus? Seriously, ew.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

i KNOW this doesnt help but...

i didnt think almond milk lasts "a few weeks" in the fridge...

i would say you grew some nasty fungus/mold in there.

but thats just me. i dont really consume anything that has been in my fridge that long aside from ketchup!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Its mold.....our rice and soy milks get that after about a week in the fridge....thats why we try to use them within a few days of opening.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't know what those are, but they look gross! Sorry, I can't be more helpful!


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh thats disgusting! I'd have hurled for sure!

A few years ago my dad was pouring milk over his cereal and this blob dropped out of the carton onto his cereal. It was the size of a large grape, and red and gelatinous.
He called Dairyland and they apoligized profusely and said it was a sac of vitamins they add to the milk that was supposed to dissolve.

Seriously uke


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

my pregnant cousin found mold in her yogurht drink while drinking it. just recounting the story almost made her hurl. uke


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

: Gross! Looks like mold to me.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I believe on the side of the box it says something like, "after opening...use within 7-10 days".


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Blargh, that took care of my midnight snack craving...

Yep, that stuff goes off pretty fast and in a rather spectacular fashion. I agree that it looks like mold. Whenever we open rice milk in this house we make sure that we have immediate plans for it, hehe. I make the boy help me out since DH won't touch the stuff.


----------



## RMM1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

I dont have anything to add except: barf!!! That is so uncool!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

GROSS! I'm so sorry that happened to you. Ugh, yuck, eyewwww!


----------

